# Need some advice on kayaks



## tn223 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm looking at getting my 1rst kayak. I want a SOT and will be fishing slow, small rivers with some shoals about 2-20" drops mainly but, I fish OBX once a year and make several trips to Litchfield Beach, Sc a year also. River fishing for smallmouth would be the primary use in slow currents with all combinations of obstacles (rocks, trees, shoals). In the surf, my use would be running out shark baits and possibly playing in the waves with a few trips back in the creeks at high tide. I have done a ton of research and get more confused the more I read. The local stores have a very limited supply to choose from and even fewer SOTs, so the try before you buy is out for me. I'm not real concerned about flat water performance, I have boats for that, but there will be areas of slack water in the rivers that I might want to speed through. I have lived on the lake all my life and I am familiar with boats and canoes but have paddled kayaks very little. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Right now I am looking at OK and emotion fishing kayaks but would like any input available. There is a good deal on a Frenzy here locally but from what I have read it may be too short. I'm 6'1" and 200 lbs. Thanks in advance, I have learned a lot from this forum, it has made a pretty successful surf fisherman out of a Tenn. hillbilly!


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Jackson Coosa is the number one yak for river fishing- but a OK Prowler 13 would be pretty good for surf and ocean fishing you describe- since it is mostly river (if it were me) I would go with the Coosa and use it for the once a year trip in salt water even though it isn't the ideal Yak for that purpose-


----------



## Sean B (Jul 29, 2010)

I also fish rivers primarily for smallmouth (mostly the Susquehanna River in central PA) and once a year at OBX. I bought a Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120 Angler about 6 years ago and still love it. It's light enough and tracks well. Holds up against rocks well too. 

I have a Liquid Logic Manta Ray 12 also but I like the Tarpon better for lumbar support. 

Here's one place you definitely want to shop if you buy a kayak. http://www.paddleva.com/ They beat my local dealer on price by $175.00 They're in Virginia and shipped it to a local trucking firm for $75.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I am with Sean B*

But I am primarly on the OBX and never fish sweet water.. I have had a 120 Tarpon since 2002 and got a new one in 2010.. Great boat.. 

JAM


----------



## tn223 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info, the 12' Tarpon seems like a good boat. I'm going to make a trip soon to look at one in person and see how it sets and hopefully try one out.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I like the Ocean Kayaks. 
Yes it is best to test drive first. 
I have bought 3 kayaks from Appomattox River Company. An O K Trident 15, a Heritage Redfish 10 and a Hobie Outback. .Can't beat their price.Oh O K is coming out with a new kayak called the Tetra.I like the looks of it http://www.youtube.com/user/paddleoceankayak Maybe if you one at a dealer you could post a review for ,


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

The new Tarpons seem really nice. I have a buddy who has a 160 for him and a 100 for his wife and he likes them both. From what I hear, the new seats are improved over the old style seat. I had an older 140 and wasn't a fan of it. I picked me up a Trident 13...its awesome. I am also a bigger fan of the OKs. Something like a Prowler or Trident 13 would be great for what you would be doing


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

have to agree also with the tarpon......my 2009 has a nice little hatch right near you in front thats nice and also has neat little tracks on either side that you can attach rod launchers from or whatever you want


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I spend over 90% of my time in my Tarpon 160. it's a little long for river fishing, so a T120 would be a better choice. Be sure to take a look at the new Ride 115 for 2012. It's a great river boat and standup fishing platform.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I heard the hatches leak on the new tarpons and the thank well doesn't drain that well! Anyone have that problem?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

No problems on my 2010 what tank well???? JAM


----------

